

Baldur's Gate and Fourteen Years of Data Inflation - xhrpost
http://www.io2g.com/2012/10/baldurs-gate-and-fourteen-years-of-data.html

======
ice_ebbs
IIRC, most of the reason for Baldur's Gate's size was the hand-drawn (rather
than tiled) environments. The game world was essentially one enormous
painting.

